# Try sexing my Giant Blue auratus?



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

I've had this group for 7 months or so, and they were atleast a few months out of water when I got them. I've seen no eggs and heard no calling so far. The group is of 4 frogs, if you can suggest a better angle for the pictures, I would be happy to take some more.
Thanks
Sib


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

hey sib , my geuss again based on backs and hips is the first pic of 3 i say 3 females , the other one you added in other pics is iffy can u post a better back pic showing the hips and lower back?

craig


----------



## jvhistri (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi syble, maybe these pics can help you a little. I know that some morphs or even individuals can be harder to distinguish than others but for the most part toe pad size has worked for me (when working with adults of course). It's pretty hard to tell for sure by the pics you posted. Try taking some pics like was mentioned by JL-Exotics in the Costa Rican thread.

Female Blue Auratus









Male Blue Auratus


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i would say three females and a possible male on the bottom left of the second pic.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

i agree. those are pretty nice close ups, what camera are you using?


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

Here are the first batch of requested pictures, hopefully it will make an ID easier. Frogs 1 &2, a top and belly shot for each, next post will have the other 2.
Thanks
Sib


----------



## jvhistri (Oct 5, 2006)

I would say they are both female


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

here are frogs 3 &4


----------



## jvhistri (Oct 5, 2006)

I would consider them all female.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

1 2 3 are female 4 is a male , let us know if u do find out for sure sib 
cheers craig


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

somecanadianguy said:


> 1 2 3 are female 4 is a male , let us know if u do find out for sure sib
> cheers craig


 Thats my vote ..Where did you get them from?.... Very nice looking well feed frogs you got thier.
Brian


----------



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks, I was thinking 1:3, hoping based on the slimer body of # 3 that it might be male also, but no biggie, just hoping for atleast 1 male. Haven't heard any calling yet either. The frogs came from Understories.. Think they were 2-3 months out of the water when i got them. Growing like weeds, would like to compare how they differ to the regular blues oneday.
Thanks
Sib


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

dont worry abbout not hearing the call my tb auratus breed big time and i have never once heard a call 
good luck
craig


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

those are some great looking auratus!!! they all look to be female though, 
May i ask where you got them?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

all look like females but one possible male. those are really great looking! they have a very quiet call by the way. julio, syble said they came from understory.


----------

